# what adverts make you laugh



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

for me its the ladies wilkinson sword quatro with bikini trimmer (the one with all the bushes. bush as in shrub). just the shapes and my filthy imagination really make me laugh over it hehehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

well mine are all clean lol..... i love vinnie from the foxes biscuits ad , and 

alexander the meercat .... ha ha classic ...


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> well mine are all clean lol..... i love vinnie from the foxes biscuits ad , and
> 
> alexander the meercat .... ha ha classic ...



that meercat just makes me mad. wish someone would just stick him in a blender lol


----------



## nickie (Jun 10, 2009)

I didnt get it straight away on the wilkinson advert what was going on.  I also like Vinnie and i like the one with the bloke on the psyc's chair singing all the old adverts! Who could forget being a secret lemonade drinker!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

noo i love alexander hes soo cute lol..


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

nickie said:


> I didnt get it straight away on the wilkinson advert what was going on.  I also like Vinnie and i like the one with the bloke on the psyc's chair singing all the old adverts! Who could forget being a secret lemonade drinker!



ah i remember the r whites adverts!!!!!! and the one with the bloke on the shrinks couch is cool


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

Oh I like the skeleton ... silence i kill you .... ha ha classic


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> Oh I like the skeleton ... silence i kill you .... ha ha classic



achmed the dead terrorist???? he is a jeff dunham creation lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> achmed the dead terrorist???? he is a jeff dunham creation lol



ha ha yeah thats him  soooooo funny lol tee hee


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> ha ha yeah thats him  soooooo funny lol tee hee



if you like him try going onto youtube and looking for jeff dunham. he is fab lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> if you like him try going onto youtube and looking for jeff dunham. he is fab lol



yes will do  thanks lol


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> yes will do  thanks lol



walter is one of his funniest and also peanut  he has quite a few that are really funny hehehehehehe achmed does a song on it to lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> walter is one of his funniest and also peanut  he has quite a few that are really funny hehehehehehe achmed does a song on it to lol



ha ha really lol .. i'll have alook in a minute then lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 10, 2009)

currently quite like the coke one, with the creatures making the music!


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> currently quite like the coke one, with the creatures making the music!



huh? the what ... dont think ive seen it ?


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 10, 2009)

rossi_mac said:


> currently quite like the coke one, with the creatures making the music!



i dont really like any of the coke adverts. seem to always make s**te adverts to me lol


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i dont really like any of the coke adverts. seem to always make s**te adverts to me lol



I dont think Ive seen it ... if I have then it was'nt very memorable so the ad has'nt worked lol


----------



## rossi_mac (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not an avid coke fan, but the advert works for me!

Some guy rocks up on a hill side and opens up a organ type keyboard, and these muppet/gremlins appear and make noises when coke is squirted into their mouths!?

The full length honda one is good too.


----------



## Steff (Jun 11, 2009)

i like the dairylae advert with the 2 lilttle boys
also they is an advert cant remember what its for but it is with an old couple starts with them sitting on a bench ahd she opens the sarny box and he says i will have the cheese and then they go on this roller coaster ride and whenit finishes he says what kinda cheese was that


----------



## Tezzz (Jun 11, 2009)

I like the KP advert - "You'll never know when the nibbles will strike"

Second on one on this You tube clip.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LYHnnvRl_yg

The 1st Creme Egg advert is funny too.


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 11, 2009)

still love the dairymilk advert with the gorilla in.

also like the trailor for the film with mike tyson in it hehehehehehe


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 11, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> still love the dairymilk advert with the gorilla in.
> 
> also like the trailor for the film with mike tyson in it hehehehehehe



Yes I like the Gorilla advert , classic Phil Collins song .


----------



## sweetsatin (Jun 12, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> still love the dairymilk advert with the gorilla in.
> 
> 
> The Gorilla has got to be the best advert for me


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 12, 2009)

if you look on youtube for the gorilla advert for dairymilk they have a spoof one where he throws a strop hehehehehehe


----------

